# Moth fly/drain fly infestation under house



## Ariel (Nov 30, 2008)

URGENT!!
Hi, just joined this chat room because we're seeking advice ASAP on ridding ourselves of an infestation of moth/drain flies. 
We've identified they're coming from under the kitchen and there are so many... they came out in clouds when we sprayed pyrethrum into the outside air vent that goes under the house!! They're coming up through the skirting boards so we know they are breeding under the house - unfortunately there was leaking, corroded plumbing left unattended for far too long by the agent/landlord. 
We are seeking a [relatively] harmless solution of course as pest control is extremely noxious and we have wooden floor boards so fumes will infiltrate the house.
Please - does anyone have a workable solution or have experience with this level of infestation?

Much appreciated,
Ariel


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Ariel said:


> URGENT!!
> Hi, just joined this chat room because we're seeking advice ASAP on ridding ourselves of an infestation of moth/drain flies.
> ---Snip----
> We are seeking a [relatively] harmless solution of course as pest control is extremely noxious and we have wooden floor boards so fumes will infiltrate the house.
> ...


Ariel,

There are two nationwide pest control companies that have been using "green" oils and concentrates to kill insects and pests. Mint oil is one of the oils they use. The demonstration I saw, had the chief chemist sipping the bug killers while he was giving the demonstration. You may want to give them a call. (Term-something or Ork-something)


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

dry the area out or break down the organic natter they are breeding in

That is the only fix
These flies life spans are measured in days so as you are killing off the adults the eggs are hatching

There are products such as Drain Gel and maybe even Rid that will help but the only true fix will be fixing the leak and drying the breeding ground out


----------



## njalex1 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Ariel - Did you fix the problem*

Hi Ariel,

I am trying to find the breeding source of flies in my home and I think they also may be coming up from skirting boards, but I my house is on a cement slab.


----------

